# Hay stocks report



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Lot's of states had decreased hay stocks in 2018. Most areas have experienced some below normal cold weather at one time or another this winter. Here, demand is thru the roof. Hopefully, stocks will be depleted even more which would help with 2019 hay crop sales.

Regards, Mike

Some more; https://www.progressiveforage.com/news/hay-market-reports/hay-market-insights-hay-inventories-continue-to-slide?utm_source=Progressive+Publishing+Notifications&utm_campaign=8e75ad8d3c-02112019_pf_hay_report&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_67d5f32817-8e75ad8d3c-87278301


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

The guy I feed cattle for buys hay for himself and also order buys for others at the Rock Valley hay auction. He said hay is hard to come by. Corn stalks are the same way.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Corn stalks and straw here are expensive. Hay, not so much unless its Premium stuff. Around here the exit of the dairy industry is dropping demand faster than the inventory drops.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I've started selling a lot of hay to people who have run out already. And we have a minimum of 6-8 weeks before pastures start to come in.

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Took my last load of 2018 hay to one of my co ops yesterday. I wish I had another couple of thousand. It turned out to be my best year.....I had more to sell after a bumper crop in 2018 in spite of all the rainfall. Again, alfalfa/orchard grass was my number one seller. Many folks bought it this year that never had bought it before and were very pleased. Especially the horse folks that had picky eaters.

Regards, Mike


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Barns are getting empty fast here.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Got 3 calls on Friday,5 for the week.All Guys I've never sold to.

I bet there is going to be a major freeze out of alfalfa in the area.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Currently I am hauling hay to auction The other day a six ton load of corn fodder I 3x3.s baled to tuff would not got a bid 8 months ago brought $230 and when the guy picked up his check half a dozen guys followed to his truck to ask if he more at home


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

@Endrow, so why don't these guys that need bedding switch to something else for the time being? Isn't there ground paper, or peanut shells, or SOMETHING that's cheaper than fodder?

My neighbor sold all his straw. A local guy that feeds steers bought it for big money...you would think steers of all things could be bedded in something cheaper...


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

If he sold his straw for big money maybe it got mixed in a TMR ration?


----------



## Ohio Bale Dragger (May 26, 2019)

Ohio has been insane for hay this winter/spring.

5x4 bales were going for $75+ last month. I have people calling me from a 6mo old Craigslist ad to see if I have anything left.

The rains last summer killed the production.

This year has started off worse than last year in terms of rain. If this keeps up I am storing all mine until February and then paying off a good chunk of my equipment.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

https://hayandforage.com/article-2976-usda-hay-markets-%E2%80%93-april-21-2020.html


----------



## Pro-soil (Apr 17, 2020)

https://hayandforage.com/article-permalink-3043.html


----------

